# Will the lies get worse? (repsonse)



## CodeNameBob (Jun 3, 2010)

Wetcheeks, thank you for sharing with me and your insight. I know that blood is thicker than water and have to be careful when it comes to my wifes family. She is the only daughter and grand daughter in her family, like I am the only son in and grandson in my family; which will have both families lean towards their blood. For that reason I am hear, looking for help and answers from people that have no ties to either of us.

I met with my attorney, Friday and got the same advice: tread lightly. She asked me not to confront my wife about the affair, her lack of interest in doing anything about the divorce she asked for, or her continued using me for money. She also asked me not to talk to family or friends about the affair to keep my wife from getting defensive. This is the only place I have to turn.

She had me change the locks to the house and shut down the joint account, since my wife had overdraft on it and took it to a negative balance, something I never had on the account(I don't believe in overdraft). All of these things are to try and help me get control back in my life.

She told me that I can only email my wife right now, which is painful, I miss her voice. I guess this is the best thing since I locked her out.

She also told me I should call my father in-law like I wanted too, but I was only to tell him I was sad about the divorce and thank him for having me in his family. I am glad to say the call was helpful in my grieving. He was extremely caring and told me he loves me, and hopes we will find a way to work things out. He asked me to take care of myself and fight the pain, for he understands what I am going through, for my wife"s mother left him as well. He remembered how painful it was for him. He told me that my wife has only told him she is asking for a divorce, nothing else and he is worried about her. They used to talk every other day, now thay hardly talk. I think when and if he finds out what is TRULY going on, it will hurt him as well.

I wish I could have the woman I married back, caring, loving, happy, and driven. Now, I am dealing with a different person all together. A person who could care less what she is doing to me. I look at my wedding ring everday and read the engraving, "I will love you forever", which I now know is the greatest lie she has ever told


----------

